# SIC713 CUSTOMS



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here ya go ****..and for the haters.. im ready....
"BEFORE"


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

thats tight i like the part in the frame that says sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx... i re did it the shit back over again
"AND AFTER"


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

looks good sic!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nice jack atena ball n crub feelers !


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Its alright hahah, looks alot better then the old frame, i just think you need a new sterring wheel, everythin else you have is custom, but then you have a store bought steering wheel


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

still clean as fuck...........much props on that new tank......are you going to put the front spinners back on


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuken sweet out come of it man so this is sic divlile part 2 ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks the same?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Apr 2 2006, 08:14 PM~5167832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.. still the sick deville since its the same frame


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

damn that is unbelivible one of the cleanest and nicest around and where are the front spinners


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

one more pic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Apr 2 2006, 08:25 PM~5167861
> *damn that is unbelivible one of the cleanest and nicest around and where are the front spinners
> *


bikes not done.. i got way more stuff coming for it.. like i said ... im going all out this year.. fuck the bullshit


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2006, 09:27 PM~5167879
> *bikes not done.. i got way more stuff coming for it.. like i said ... im going all out this year.. fuck the bullshit
> *


 :thumbsup: good luck and i like the anttenas


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx dude... ill post more pics later as i show it again next weekend at a pinic......


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

damn i feel sic 

much props can't wait to ride around with the baddess 26' cruiser

i need to warm my welder back up

you got a great bike looks so damn sic n wild


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Apr 2 2006, 08:45 PM~5168026
> *damn i feel sic
> 
> much props can't wait to ride around with the baddess 26' cruiser
> ...


lol u said warm up your welder.. lol... but yeah im down for a cruise.. just dont ride 2 close.. might stab ya..but thanks for the postive input


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

nice...


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

nice paint homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Apr 2 2006, 10:50 PM~5168827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx.. whuts up with your boys bike..racer


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

F**king spectacular


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

good job sic i love it what happened to the seat


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

nice job and the paint is crazy


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

I almost came looking at it. I have to say you have outdone yourself. The rims are a perfect input to the color scheme, and the new cuts you did here and there really make the difference. Congrats on making on of the best 26" bikes ever.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley+Apr 3 2006, 02:55 AM~5169365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol... thankx homie.... just doing what i love to do...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

found one more pic...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

the bitch leaning her way into stardom...


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

wow good job sic!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Apr 3 2006, 11:59 AM~5171281
> *wow good job sic!!! :thumbsup:
> *


cool.... al i need is for u to model on it now


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

Sic you mixed up the before and after pictures. I love that bike man it is amazing, and definitely my current favorite, but I also want to know are the parts how or regular chrome?


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

man its fucking nice


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Apr 3 2006, 02:19 PM~5171859
> *Sic you mixed up the before and after pictures.  I love that bike man it is amazing, and definitely my current favorite, but I also want to know are the parts how or regular chrome?
> *


huh... say dat again.. u mean powder coat or real chrome


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:0 your bike is very nice bro!!


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

bad azz!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonathant+Apr 3 2006, 02:22 PM~5171875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## big-pimp (Apr 3, 2006)

nice bike i love the paint


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

The fucking bike looks clean as shit! The tank is phenomanal. The fenders are bad ass as well. Congrats on the great work.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 3 2006, 03:26 PM~5171897
> *huh... say dat again.. u mean powder coat or real chrome
> *


is it show chrome, or regular chrome homeboi? Everytime I look at that bike I get happy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 3 2006, 03:48 PM~5172376
> *The fucking bike looks clean as shit! The tank is phenomanal. The fenders are bad ass as well. Congrats on the great work.
> *


thankx dawg. cant wait to see your new project to.. hope its just as clean as the old one


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Apr 3 2006, 03:53 PM~5172404
> *is it show chrome, or regular chrome homeboi?  Everytime I look at that bike I get happy
> *


i dunno.. its not tripple chrome.. so i guess regular.. i just told the guy 2 chrome it


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

thats sic!


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 3 2006, 04:54 PM~5172423
> *i dunno.. its not tripple chrome.. so i guess regular.. i just told the guy 2 chrome it
> *


lol, okay thanks big nig


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 3 2006, 05:53 PM~5172411
> *thankx dawg. cant wait to see your new project to.. hope its just as clean as the old one
> *


i hope so too. I hope to have it out for next year.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

nice


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

YAYAYAYAYAAAAA.

I WANNA SAY SOMETHING TOO........


YAYAYAYAYAAYAAAAA.

I LOVE BLACK PEOPLE.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 3 2006, 04:18 PM~5172572
> *YAYAYAYAYAAAAA.
> 
> I WANNA SAY SOMETHING TOO........
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree+Apr 3 2006, 04:01 PM~5172470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never mind him.. hes just the local crackhead from round the block


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 3 2006, 06:44 PM~5172948
> *:uh:
> *


  YOU WOULDNT UNDERSTAND. NOT TALKING SHIT. JUST PLAYING AROUND.


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

Fukin' sik man i'm lovin' the rims man


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 3 2006, 07:20 PM~5173634
> *  YOU WOULDNT UNDERSTAND.  NOT TALKING SHIT.  JUST PLAYING AROUND.
> *


lol its a black thang


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

looks bad azz man


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

thats a baaad ass bike homie.. madd props


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 3 2006, 03:18 PM~5172572
> *YAYAYAYAYAAAAA.
> 
> I WANNA SAY SOMETHING TOO........
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

WAY 2 GO LEROY. U GOT R DONE! LOL :thumbsup: 







NOW FINSH THE HOPPER!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Apr 4 2006, 06:46 AM~5176074
> *WAY 2 GO LEROY. U GOT R DONE! LOL :thumbsup:
> NOW FINSH THE HOPPER!
> *


yeah the hoppers next.. i need 2 save up money.. and get r done


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

like the bike, but hate the forks..unique though. Keep that shit goin dogg


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

some work im doing for a customer....
its kandy brandywine
[attachmentid=526056]

[attachmentid=526057]


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt... touch them tittaz


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 4 2006, 11:01 PM~5180725
> *some work im doing for a customer....
> its kandy brandywine
> [attachmentid=526056]
> ...



did it run on you...whats with the left side there...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hel naw.. no runs here.. maybe just the camera


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

some more pics i found..
[attachmentid=527714]

[attachmentid=527715]


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

now that looks fucking insane, i'm liking it.


great work.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Apr 6 2006, 08:05 AM~5189791
> *now that looks fucking insane, i'm liking it.
> great work.
> *


thank you verryyy much.... ill update the pics.. once i update the bike.. tryin 2 run the wired for the tail light and i wanna put sum strobes on it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2006, 11:05 AM~5190479
> *TIGHT!!!!!!
> *


dont tell me he got u ... :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2006, 10:24 AM~5190563
> *dont tell me he got u ... :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

Sic did you airbrush the red patterns on or is that with a regular paint gun?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Apr 6 2006, 12:31 PM~5190949
> *Sic did you airbrush the red patterns on or is that with a regular paint gun?
> *


its done wut a airbrush.....spray gun too big...


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ight my uncle is supposed to pick up my frame today If i get it back this weekend i will try to finish the bondo before monday. Im thinking about fenders too tho, Im not sure if I wanna do juice yet.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2006, 08:35 AM~5189611
> *some more pics i found..
> [attachmentid=527714]
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

more chit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my bitch tits


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

in the process of gettin er done!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2006, 07:33 PM~5193584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I was looking for. Some quality pics. That paint looks really good. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2006, 09:06 PM~5193709
> *This is what I was looking for. Some quality pics. That paint looks really good.  :thumbsup:
> *


told u i had a cam.. im just lazy 2 use it.. lol and thankx 4 da complimenbt dawggg


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

last one 4 now


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

BETTER TAKE SWEEPS THIS YEAR, BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2006, 08:07 PM~5193716
> *told u i had a cam.. im just lazy 2 use it.. lol and thankx 4 da complimenbt dawggg
> *


I noticed. :uh: Take that camera phone and clean it of something, lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Apr 6 2006, 09:22 PM~5193764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit hell naw.. dat cums in handy for the female upskirt shots


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2006, 10:07 PM~5193716
> *told u i had a cam.. im just lazy 2 use it.. lol and thankx 4 da complimenbt dawggg
> *


you don't know how bad i wanted to say "GET A DIGITAL CAMERA AND STOP USING THE PHONE!!!!!"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 7 2006, 08:07 AM~5195589
> *you don't know how bad i wanted to say "GET A DIGITAL CAMERA AND STOP USING THE PHONE!!!!!"
> *


i think everyone was saying that...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 7 2006, 07:07 AM~5195589
> *you don't know how bad i wanted to say "GET A DIGITAL CAMERA AND STOP USING THE PHONE!!!!!"
> *


yeah


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=534336]


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey sic, where do you get your paint and what kind of spray gun do you have?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

damn u keep that in the garage 

mine is in my bed i go sleep on the couch


lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 11 2006, 09:12 PM~5223800
> *hey sic, where do you get your paint and what kind of spray gun do you have?
> *


the paint for this bike i ordered of the net.. it was cheaper ,but i normally get my paint localy... i have a cheap ass gun.. i bought it in a set.. one for primer.. and one for base coat and clear coat... spent like 80 bucks for both


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Apr 11 2006, 09:16 PM~5223834
> *damn u keep that in the garage
> 
> mine is in my bed  i go sleep on the couch
> ...


yup.. in the garage...to big to fit though a door so i cant put it in the house...


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

looks good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 11 2006, 10:37 PM~5223917
> *the paint for this bike i ordered of the net.. it was cheaper ,but i normally get my paint localy... i have a cheap ass gun.. i bought it in a set.. one for primer.. and one for base coat and clear coat... spent like 80 bucks for both
> *


thanks man, do you know the website?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 12 2006, 09:42 AM~5226283
> *thanks man, do you know the website?
> *


yea.. here u go..

www.kustomshop.com
www.smartshoppersinc.com


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks man


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no problemo...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sorry, more questions. about how much do you buy, how many ounces or whatever you buy?


----------



## burke2127 (Jan 22, 2006)

i love the curb feelers


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Apr 12 2006, 10:20 AM~5226568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thankx....i wanna get some new ones i saw with dice on the end...


----------



## burke2127 (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2006, 10:27 AM~5226613
> *thankx....i wanna get some new ones i saw with dice on the end...
> *


ya i just looked them up to see what theyd cost n theres tons of the different end cap things

http://www.shrunkenheads.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=546


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by burke2127_@Apr 12 2006, 10:30 AM~5226637
> *ya i just looked them up to see what theyd cost n theres tons of the different end cap things
> 
> http://www.shrunkenheads.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=546
> *


cool.. i like the red dice ones... they will match the bike good


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 11 2006, 10:37 PM~5223917
> *the paint for this bike i ordered of the net.. it was cheaper ,but i normally get my paint localy... i have a cheap ass gun.. i bought it in a set.. one for primer.. and one for base coat and clear coat... spent like 80 bucks for both
> *


how long have you been painting low lows? Ay my frame is welded I just want to make a back fender. My cousins homie said he'll hook up the paint so unless he does it real cheap i should be sending it to you.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Apr 12 2006, 08:43 PM~5230613
> *how long have you been painting low lows?  Ay my frame is welded I just want to make a back fender.  My cousins homie said he'll hook up the paint so unless he does it real cheap i should be sending it to you.
> *


.. i dunno.. a couple of years... but cheaper isnt always better... if he fucks it up.. then ur gunna end up sending it 2 me anyways...


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

he owns a car customizing shop but i probally will send it to you, I havent seen his paintwork either, but he did my cousins tvs, and system, and gps in his ram 1500. I just dont want to ship it and have it get messed up in the mail how should I pack it because I really cant afford to have it get damaged.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Apr 13 2006, 07:17 AM~5232490
> *he owns a car customizing shop but i probally will send it to you, I havent seen his paintwork either, but he did my cousins tvs, and system, and gps in his ram 1500. I just dont want to ship it and have it get messed up in the mail how should I pack it because I really cant afford to have it get damaged.
> *


oo ok.. well if u gunna send it to me.. u need 2 ship in in a box . with sum peanuts.. and maybe wrap the frame in a soft towel with some newspaper...


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ok im thinking about wrapping the frame in buuble wrap too?


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

loads of foam chips and heavy duty bubble wrap should do the trick


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea.. do that....dat will help....


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ight thanks man, im gonna try to get a grinder today. sic how much for some fenders man simple kinda like gangsterparadises?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dunno.. what does his look like...


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

[attachmentid=535939]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

front and back or what.... just real simple like dat


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah reall simple, and I want a simple paintjob but still make it look tight. Im trying to do a clean simple bike.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ok.. umm i dunno dude.. front and back right.... :dunno:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah both of them. you got any ideas for a clean paintjob


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

60 bucks.... i dunno.. i just do em.. no ideals.. wat color are u going with


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

I wanna see where they sell foam in a can... so you can wap the bike place it in the box and shoot the shit out of it with the foam ... that way it expands to every little space around the frame and it wouldnt move a bit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea.. but that foam might get stuck to the bike.. cant do dat after its painted.. might fuck up the whole paint job ya know


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2006, 11:14 AM~5233744
> *60 bucks.... i dunno.. i just do em.. no ideals.. wat color are u going with
> *


im thinking blue and light blue, unless you have some leftover colors which would make it cheaper. the top of the tank is flat


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

u talking about candy or what....or just a regular as blue.. all i have here are candys.. a oriental blue will look good


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 13 2006, 12:24 PM~5233818
> *I wanna see where they sell foam in a can... so you can wap the bike place it in the box and shoot the shit out of it with the foam ... that way it expands to every little space around the frame and it wouldnt move a bit
> *



i buy the sleeping foam from wally world...looks like egg crates...like 8 bucks..thats what i shipp my harley parts in


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

make sure u get the unsalted penuts


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here the vid of me riding the old bike
http://media.putfile.com/sic-deville-ride


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

and yes.. i look fuckin retard so..... :twak:


----------



## ghost (Dec 14, 2005)

sup loc thats a nice bike bro


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup mayne.. thankx homie


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2006, 01:23 PM~5234529
> *u talking about candy or what....or just a regular as blue.. all i have here are candys.. a oriental blue will look good
> *


lol thats exactly the same color on johns bike, so im gonna have to change the fenders some so it doesnt look to similar. I like that color tho. Can you do some graphics sorta like the ones on his bike but in diffrent styles? Was that all done with masking off, or was that paint effects? Maybe some tape graphics like yours but simple, with some airbrush highlights and a lil striping?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

who da hell is john. but yeah... ill lay a oriental blue with a silver flake base... some ghost patterns and shit.. striping and blah blah blah!!!


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=536380] THIS IS JHON BIKE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

oh ok.. i guess dats the john he was talking about.. he didnt say which one...


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2006, 03:23 PM~5235220
> *here the vid of me riding the old bike
> http://media.putfile.com/sic-deville-ride
> *


big ass turning circle


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

no thats not johns bike, im talking about gangsterparadise john, from fl, his bike is candy oriental blue w/ graphics.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley+Apr 14 2006, 04:30 AM~5238998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. but his is darker cuz of his base color.... im a make ur a lil brightr so the graphics show up better


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

on johns bike he wanted a teal color so i used the house of kolor planet green base bc-09...with the oriental blue over the top... so its a nice ass deeeeep dark teal... it matches his display perfect too...lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2006, 01:23 PM~5235220
> *here the vid of me riding the old bike
> http://media.putfile.com/sic-deville-ride
> *


 :0 theres the big banana :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2006, 08:27 AM~5239547
> *yea.. it turns tighter now... but i just dont like 2 put stress on the frame turning real tight
> yea.. but his is darker cuz of his base color.... im a make ur a lil brightr so the graphics show up better
> *


cool thanks man, how much for just a back fender, but both painted?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

shit add on another hundred


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

more pics from this weekend... took da big bitch out for a ride
[attachmentid=541569]

[attachmentid=541570]


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cant believe you let some black guy ride your bike around like that. :uh:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Only one word describes it"SIC!"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2006, 10:38 AM~5259301
> *I cant believe you let some black guy ride your bike around like that.  :uh:
> *


lol yeah.. he took it for a ride.. came back all scratched up and shit sittin on a flat....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Apr 17 2006, 10:42 AM~5259326
> *Only one word describes it"SIC!"
> *


thats why it the " sic deville"


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2006, 10:44 AM~5259336
> *thats why it the " sic  deville"
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2006, 09:28 AM~5259238
> *more pics from this weekend... took da big bitch out for a ride
> [attachmentid=541569]
> 
> ...


u look mad in the 2nd pic


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 17 2006, 06:04 PM~5261595
> *u look mad in the 2nd pic
> *


He was. All day in the hot sun and welding rod burns. Fukk that. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 17 2006, 04:47 PM~5261826
> *He was.  All day in the hot sun and welding rod burns.  Fukk that. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it looks like he was goin to knock out the person takin the pic :0


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2006, 12:43 PM~5259332
> *lol yeah.. he took it for a ride.. came back all scratched up and shit sittin  on a flat....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2006, 12:38 PM~5259301
> *I cant believe you let some black guy ride your bike around like that.  :uh:
> *


hes not a trailer queen. I took the pics of him riding it for the people that dont believe he rides it.

Bike was looking bad ass sic, i love the way the front tank looks like.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nie adidas and jack in the box shits in the back :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Apr 17 2006, 05:47 PM~5261826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


adidas all day baby....and yea jack in the box balls are cool


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

how was the hoes there was there alot of em?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah. there was sum there.. seen some real nice ones


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

new vid.. spinners bitch
http://media.putfile.com/spinnersvid


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2006, 08:56 PM~5262941
> *new vid.. spinners bitch
> http://media.putfile.com/spinnersvid
> *


the valve cap was hitting it?
They still spin nice


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 17 2006, 09:25 PM~5263125
> *the valve cap was hitting it?
> They still spin nice
> *


yea.. valve cao is 2 big.. it barley hits.. but i need to grease the bearing. they are dry and rusted


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

new vid
http://media.putfile.com/sic-deville-ride


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

cool labrynth. Man that bike looks like it rides real nice. Even with spear pedals. Iam amazed. The bitched must go crazy for it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my homeboys bike.. i made his spinners
http://media.putfile.com/darinvid


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 1 2006, 07:06 PM~5352627
> *cool labrynth. Man that bike looks like it rides real nice. Even with spear pedals. Iam amazed. The bitched must go crazy for it.
> *


its a bitch to ride at times... sucks when u dont have n e bearings on the bottom head tube.. lol :uh:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

I wouldnt mind getting me some of those.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea.. mines got loose and feel out.. it squeaks..


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 07:08 PM~5352644
> *its a bitch to ride at times... sucks when u dont have n e bearings on the bottom head tube.. lol :uh:
> *


Most say its a good idea to put bearings. maybe they're right. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 1 2006, 07:10 PM~5352655
> *Most say its a good idea to put bearings. maybe they're right.  :cheesy:
> *


i had em till they feel out..


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 07:11 PM~5352662
> *i had em till they feel out..
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

MY RIMS BITCH

















AND THE SEAT. FINNALY


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SEAT WAS WORTH THE WAIT. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 16 2006, 08:56 PM~5442012
> *SEAT WAS WORTH THE WAIT. :cheesy:
> *


yea.. as long as i had it for this show.. fuck the lil ones..


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

really nice!!!

Hey sic why dont you put the front spinner?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 16 2006, 09:02 PM~5442054
> *really nice!!!
> 
> Hey sic why dont you put the front spinner?
> *


im making it right now.. well tomorrow i will.. ill post pics


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2006, 10:08 PM~5442084
> *im making it right now.. well tomorrow i will.. ill post pics
> *



NICE!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2006, 08:16 PM~5441802
> *MY RIMS BITCH
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

did you make the seat pan or did some one else make or is it just pure foam


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

get a pic with the seat on the bike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove+May 16 2006, 10:48 PM~5442591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will later


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2006, 11:02 PM~5442673
> *naw they guy who made my seat made everything.. he molded it from my bike out of metal.. and put foam over it
> 
> i will later
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

MORE WORK FROM TODAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

its aight.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

new vid
http://media.putfile.com/MOV00397-57


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

real dope mister sic man. thanks for the closup on the hood ornaments titties


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How many biikes have yoou painted over all? How long have you been painting?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K+May 18 2006, 02:44 PM~5452838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm i dunno dude.. maybe like 10- 15,, and i been airbrushing for 8 yrs.. and painting real shit for about 3-4 yrs


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Really nice !!!


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

DAMN SICC U GOT ONE OF THE NICEST BIKES I SEEN SHIT I HOPE MY BIKE BE LOOKIN SOMTHIN LIKE THAT GOOD JOB HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious+May 18 2006, 08:11 PM~5454569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thankx my nig


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

new chit


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 27 2006, 03:14 PM~5677413
> *new chit
> 
> *



who's that for?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

true eminence

all done


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2006, 07:17 PM~5447478
> *MORE WORK FROM TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


damm and here im cutting the fucking things with a jigsaw


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 27 2006, 07:51 PM~5679070
> *true eminence
> 
> all done
> ...


Our club members are competing against eachother now.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i know right.. someone needs to do a radical so yall are in all different classes..


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 27 2006, 08:26 PM~5679219
> *i know right.. someone needs to do a radical so yall are  in all different classes..
> *


shoot...aint none of us got the budget for that. Yet.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

TAKES TIME.. MAKE IT A SLOW BUILD


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2006, 05:17 PM~5447478
> *MORE WORK FROM TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH WOULD U CHARGE FOR MAKIN SOME 20" BLACK ONES HOMIE?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

I DUNNO... POST A PIC OF THE BIKE.. I NEED YOUR FRONT RIM ON ORDER TO MAKE EM


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

More of sic713's work


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

UPDATE BITCHES





















NEW PROJECT FOR A FELLOW LAY IT LOWER..
20 IN TRIKE...
SIC713 STYLE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

kind of off topic.. but some of my old graffiti.. it says chemical devastaion


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

shittttttttttttttttt
dat shit is fuken sic
why dont u ever 3rd ur pieces?
never seen one with one 3rded out


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i have some 3-d.. dont like it much


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:0 THTA WHY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yuppers


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fender design i just made






















remember this


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

MO FENDAZ
THESE ARE OK.. BUT NOT ALL DAT GREAT


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 28 2006, 09:59 PM~5686319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THEM PARTS SUK 
:0 
U NEED BETTER PARTS WEN SIC DOSE UR BIKE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

SHUT UP FOO.. IT AINT DONE.. DATS JUST TO GET THE BIKE UP AND GOING...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Sic, are you able to get metal flake cheap, its real expensive over here, its $100 for a small little container..

Also check out this practice door i painted recently, im slowly getting better


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

than fool.. that shit looks bad ass.. you are getting good homie

and yeah i can get flake here from about 25- 40 bucks..
just depends


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Sounds good, my next bike i want full flake paint job, how much will i need for that, and it will be a radical frame so i mite need a fair bit and i know its going to be alot of clear and flake but it will be worth it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 28 2006, 11:47 PM~5686712
> *Sounds good, my next bike i want full flake paint job, how much will i need for that, and it will be a radical frame so i mite need a fair bit and i know its going to be alot of clear and flake but it will be worth it
> *


it depends...but a good 2 spoons is enuff. if u really wanna flake it the fuck out.. use 3 spoons..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 29 2006, 12:36 AM~5686675
> *Sic, are you able to get metal flake cheap, its real expensive over here, its $100 for a small little container..
> 
> Also check out this practice door i painted recently, im slowly getting better
> ...


that looks good ozzy :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

update biotch
chrome strip down the middle








simple and clean


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2006, 09:03 PM~5691870
> *update biotch
> chrome strip down the middle
> 
> ...


whos fenders are those the second pic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

SOMEBODY ELSES..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

dont worry mines very very soon
in a week or 2 
easy


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2006, 09:21 PM~5691967
> *SOMEBODY ELSES..
> *


ok kool


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASS FENDER DESIGNS


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

number 5 looks


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 30 2006, 10:17 AM~5694528
> * number 5 looks
> *


 :biggrin: i think 5 and 6 look


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 28 2006, 09:10 PM~5685974
> *kind of off topic.. but some of my old graffiti.. it says chemical devastaion
> 
> 
> ...



hey homie i was just wonderin are u in a tagggin krew :biggrin: 
pm me we need to talk about this


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Jun 30 2006, 11:54 AM~5694971
> *:biggrin:
> hey homie i was just wonderin are u in a tagggin krew  :biggrin:
> pm me we need to talk about this
> *


yeah i was in on it high school.. still kind of part of it i guess....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i like 2 -and 5


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ALMOST DONE


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NICE SUPERSTARS HOMIE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

foo.. them hoes are all multi colored and shit.. work shoes man.. but i still sport the fat laces


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

I KNO U KEEP UR OLD PAIR JUST LIKE ME I HAVE MY FIRS PAIRS WEN I WAS IN 5TH GRADE IN MY CLOSET STILL :rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

DUMBASS.. THESE WERENT OLD.. THEY WERE NEW UNTILL I PAINTED A BIKE AND GOT CANDY ORANGE ON THEM


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

got any desings on the fenders or are u gonna go wit the number five on this page


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its the weekend.. i dont work on the weekend.. so nop designs till moday or wheneva i get time during the week.. i got other work to do.. so its 1st come 1st serve


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I think im going to use some of those designs :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

any of them besides number 5...
but "you " can use em.. i dont care


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i gona try to do 4


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

number 5 is very nice


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

#5 is aight


----------



## fullcustom64 (May 16, 2006)

number 5 looks likethis guys fenders


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullcustom64_@Jul 2 2006, 06:54 PM~5705101
> *number 5 looks likethis guys fenders
> 
> 
> ...


Man my rims sure look good I think they would look better if i had them engraved


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn engraved?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullcustom64_@Jul 2 2006, 06:54 PM~5705101
> *number 5 looks likethis guys fenders
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. but not the same thing... original ideals


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2006, 10:08 PM~5167797
> *here ya go ****..and for the haters.. im ready....
> "BEFORE"
> 
> ...


whats the point of a bike my young brutha..if you cant ride it?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

foo this bike is very rideable.. i got vids to prove it homie...
dont you feel stupid now

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...D=763973277&n=2


enuff said...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i think the man is african read his name


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dont give a fuck what he his.. talkin shit and he dont know shit...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

true he dont know shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah.. oh wells...


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 3 2006, 11:52 AM~5709388
> *i think the man is african read his name
> *


thats a muslim name, he probably just got out of prison or something


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

o shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Jul 3 2006, 01:08 PM~5709494
> *thats a muslim name, he probably just got out of prison or something
> *


lol.. you a fool.."fool"


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

HAHA i try


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

WHat you talkin bout willis


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

Allāh-u-Akbar means "god is great" in arabic. its what the muslims say a lot


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jul 3 2006, 04:14 PM~5710532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh i see.. still dont care..lol


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Jul 3 2006, 05:57 PM~5710737
> *Allāh-u-Akbar means "god is great" in arabic. its what the muslims say a lot
> *


alla u act bad


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

almost ready to get sent to my paint shop.. loll


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: Looking god, make sure you take plenty of pictures of the paint process, i always learn something new


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

looks good sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 6 2006, 03:42 AM~5723624
> *:thumbsup: Looking god, make sure you take plenty of pictures of the paint process, i always learn something new
> *


paints gunna be real simple.. i mean "real " simple.. but ill keep ya posted



> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 6 2006, 07:44 AM~5724068
> *looks good sic
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

update.. frames done.. time for paint..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what kind of body filler is that? i don't like using the one i have, is that one easier to sand?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its evercoat bondo.. its kind of easy to sand..still a bitch tho... its cheap 10 dollar a gallon bondo..


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Jul 3 2006, 04:57 PM~5710737
> *Allāh-u-Akbar means "god is great" in arabic. its what the muslims say a lot
> *


heh did a towel head tell you that?


----------



## TIDO_50 (Feb 14, 2006)

THAT FRONT TANK LOOKS JUST LIKE THAT BLUE ONE WITH THE SPEEDOMETER


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

WHAT BLUE ONE??


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIDO_50_@Jul 6 2006, 08:59 PM~5728737
> *THAT FRONT TANK LOOKS JUST LIKE THAT BLUE ONE WITH THE SPEEDOMETER
> *


This one ?????


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IT DUZ KINDA....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2+Jul 6 2006, 10:42 PM~5729348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. shit i dont care.. it was the owners designs.. he had the poster board already cut to how he wanted it, so i just made it...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you tell 'em sic, haha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 7 2006, 12:42 PM~5732385
> *you tell 'em sic, haha
> *


you know i speak my mind.. i think everyone here knows that.. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2006, 09:37 AM~5731295
> *it does kind of.. but how many damn people out there got a tank like that..alot
> 
> yeah.. shit i dont care.. it was the owners designs.. he had the poster board already cut to how he wanted it, so i just made it...
> *


ITS ALL GOOD....WAT CULOR U PAINTING IT?U SAID IT WAZ GONNA B VERY SIMPLE.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

black with red flake


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2006, 01:07 PM~5732555
> *black with red flake
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 7 2006, 12:42 PM~5732385
> *you tell 'em sic, haha
> *



THAT'S STUPID THAT GUY WAS JUST ASK A QUESTION NO NEED FOR ANYONE TO GET THERE PANTY'S IN A BUNCH


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dont wea panties.. im comando... 
he asked a question... i gave him a answer


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

80 t-top.. im a start posting yopur pics here.. todays work


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

kkep posting them pics


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

hey homie keep me posted on the progress...everything looks good...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2006, 09:46 PM~5814266
> *80 t-top.. im a start posting yopur pics here.. todays work
> 
> 
> ...


What about those frames in the background?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

STARTING TO LOOK GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2006, 09:09 AM~5845433
> *What about those frames in the background?
> *


X2 THEY LOOK KU 4RUM WAT I CAN C!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP+Jul 26 2006, 09:07 AM~5845411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Why dont youpost some pics of the frames in the background?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

R THEY URZ OR A CUSTOMERS.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jul 26 2006, 08:18 PM~5849303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOTH


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WITCH ONE IZ URZ?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

TWO OF THEM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sic is mad.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2006, 09:01 PM~5849544
> *Sic is mad.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

update..
looks like crap now.. but once i finish the body work.. it will look all good..


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

is that a 20 or what


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

20 inch trike...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice bike



BIG BAD TEXAS BOY


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 4 2006, 05:45 PM~5904980
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE! :thumbsup:
> *


its being a pain in the ass also.. but its gettin there.. worked on it tonight.. had to cut something off cuz i didnt like the way it looked..if i get the chance to work on it 2 morrow ill mess with the down tube design!!


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

man homie my shit is comin out sic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2006, 06:16 PM~5899415
> *update..
> looks like crap now.. but once i finish the body work.. it will look all good..
> 
> ...


It looks a little confusing. Im going to have to see this done before I form an opinion.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

something dofferent.. u can see from the 3rd pic on how it will be.. 
right now its hard to tell from all the shit thats on it..


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BY LOOKING AT THE FENDERS AND BODY MODS ,WHAT CATAGORY SHOULD HE SAY HE'S IN? FULL CUSTOM?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

the fender wont matter.. only the frame.. i believe its full.. might be more by time im done..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 6 2006, 02:10 AM~5911116
> *the fender wont matter.. only the frame.. i believe its full.. might be more by time im done..
> *


That is the good thing/ bad thing depending on which side you look at it from. As long as the fenders are not molded to the frame they are condidered an add on and don't but you up in class. Good if you have custom fenders bad if you don't and your cometition does.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THAKS FOR THE INFO,IF POSIBLE ,WE'RE GONNA TRY TO TAKE IT TO VEGAS,IF IT'S ALL COMPLETED ....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 6 2006, 08:42 AM~5912005
> *THAKS FOR THE INFO,IF POSIBLE ,WE'RE GONNA TRY TO TAKE IT TO VEGAS,IF IT'S ALL COMPLETED ....
> *


Im going to try and make it out there again this year. Hope to see you there.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ORA PUES HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

post up pics when u get them on the down tube....thnxs


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Aug 9 2006, 05:46 PM~5936166
> *post up pics when u get them on the down tube....thnxs
> *


yeah.. im a post some tonight when my dad gets home with the camera


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 9 2006, 05:54 PM~5936238
> *yeah.. im a post some tonight when my dad gets home with the camera
> *


kool thnxs


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

update.. its getting there.. takes time like fine wine..


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Thas a cool design on the tank


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Isnt that tank design similar to the one on the sicdeville?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider+Aug 9 2006, 09:26 PM~5938193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no where close


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

update.. almost ready..


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

What are you doing for the paint ?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im not painting it..
unless he wants me too.. 

all im doing is finishing it in primer


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

update for firday..

all is left is little shit now


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: 

I like the look of that tank


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 11 2006, 08:59 PM~5951296
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> I like the look of that tank
> *


X2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

always trying sumthing different...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

looks good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx white boy


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

hey sic i like how it looks.....it is real different....u think u can get it shipped out sonner then the day we talked about :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Aug 12 2006, 08:55 AM~5952990
> *hey sic i like how it looks.....it is real different....u think u can get it shipped out sonner then the day we talked about :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


yea... i think all i need is one more week.. and it will be ready


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

sic how do u un chrome parts


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Aug 12 2006, 05:56 PM~5954856
> *sic how do u un chrome parts
> *


take them to a plater and have them acid dipped i guess.. i never unchrome stuff.. i just grind it off.. or weld right too


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What do you want to take the take the chrome off of?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

back fender


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just scuff it up with some sand paper. Thats all I did to mine and the paint is still good on there.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

couldnt say it any better...


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 12 2006, 05:55 PM~5954849
> *yea... i think all i need is one more week.. and it will be ready
> *



yup yup cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

cant wait only one more week to see her


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

sIC HOW IS THE LAC DO'N MY COMPUTER IS FRYED SO I CAN'T REALLY HOLLA
AT YOU I AM AT THE LIBRARY NOW JUST GIVE ME A CALL WHEN EVER!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seriouscc_@Aug 15 2006, 10:06 AM~5971825
> *sIC HOW IS THE LAC DO'N MY COMPUTER IS FRYED SO I CAN'T REALLY HOLLA
> AT YOU I AM AT THE LIBRARY NOW JUST GIVE ME A CALL WHEN EVER!
> 
> *


i should be shipping it this week.. just gotta find a ride.. cuz my transmission went out..


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

kool gonna send it out to paint when i get it :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2006, 08:55 PM~5951260
> *update for firday..
> 
> all is left is little shit now
> ...


lookin pretty damn good to my point of view


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

build me a free frame!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 15 2006, 06:25 PM~5975592
> *build me a free frame!
> *


hahah... nothings free in life..
i gotta pay bills baller


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2006, 12:34 PM~5971964
> *i should be shipping it this week.. just gotta find a ride.. cuz my transmission went out..
> *


COOL! Thanks man


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

How did it turn out! 
is it show winner quality?? :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seriouscc_@Aug 16 2006, 09:20 AM~5979274
> *How did it turn out!
> is it show winner quality?? :cheesy:
> *


came out good.. here not muchu can do .. but i got some lil ghost patterns.. the added some baby blue striping.


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

Is it sticky!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yup...its ready!!.. hey send me ur address in a pm when u can..so i can send it back


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

K


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> update.. its getting there.. takes time like fine wine..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2006, 11:34 AM~5971964
> *i should be shipping it this week.. just gotta find a ride.. cuz my transmission went out..
> *


yeah thtas sucks mine went out today to


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

> > update.. its getting there.. takes time like fine wine..
> > What the hell you know about fine wine?
> > Thunder bird is not a fine wine.
> 
> ...


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2006, 08:55 PM~5951260
> *update for firday..
> 
> all is left is little shit now
> ...


h
she is almost home...here are the pics SA TX ROLLER


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yup... shes all done.. please.. to whoever paints it.. dont fuck it up.. i like this frame.. gots alot of work into it.. just make it sic..


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2006, 04:45 PM~6061342
> *yup... shes all done.. please.. to whoever paints it.. dont fuck it up.. i like this frame.. gots alot of work into it.. just make it sic..
> *


that would sux...thnxs for the sic frame and fenders....gonna represent big down her in the OC


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Aug 28 2006, 04:47 PM~6061356
> *that would sux...thnxs for the sic frame and fenders....gonna represent big down her in the OC
> *


YEAH.. I SEEN SOME GOOD FRAMES MADE RIGHT.. THEN THEY TURN AROUND AND GET FUCKED UP PAINT.. BUT I KNOW U WONT DO THAT.. TAKE GOOD CARE OF HER.. KEEP ME POSTED ON THE PROGRESS...
AND I APPRICIATE YA BUSINESS..

ILL SEND YA SOME CARDS WHEN I CAN


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2006, 04:50 PM~6061377
> *YEAH.. I SEEN SOME GOOD FRAMES MADE RIGHT.. THEN THEY TURN AROUND AND GET FUCKED UP PAINT.. BUT I KNOW U WONT DO THAT.. TAKE GOOD CARE OF HER.. KEEP ME POSTED ON THE PROGRESS...
> AND I APPRICIATE YA BUSINESS..
> 
> ...


yup send them cards...ill keep u posted call me when u get the money...i wont fuck it up..she is getting a storage area so they dont fuck wit her


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Aug 28 2006, 04:52 PM~6061397
> *yup send them cards...ill keep u posted call me when u get the money...i wont fuck it up..she  is getting a storage area so they dont fuck wit her
> *


sounds good


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> update for firday..
> 
> all is left is little shit now
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Aug 28 2006, 03:52 PM~6061397
> *yup send them cards...ill keep u posted call me when u get the money...i wont fuck it up..she  is getting a storage area so they dont fuck wit her
> *


LOOKS LIKE THEE ARTISTICS GAINED ANOTHER TRIKE.......


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 9 2006, 08:20 PM~6139633
> *LOOKS LIKE THEE ARTISTICS GAINED ANOTHER TRIKE.......
> *


what dose that mean  ???


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 10 2006, 02:15 PM~6142955
> *what dose that mean   ???
> *


 it means im out :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

out of wat ???????????
Santana Bc :0


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LOOKS LIKE IT


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 10 2006, 04:23 PM~6143640
> *out of wat ???????????
> Santana Bc :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ok.........


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Sep 10 2006, 04:00 PM~6143504
> *it means im out :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

humm fenders.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

now THATS how you do custom fenders! good job sic.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 19 2006, 08:04 PM~6206885
> *now THATS how you do custom fenders! good job sic.
> *


thanks homie.. ill keep it update on the progress


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2006, 09:59 PM~6206805
> *humm fenders.
> 
> 
> ...


humm..... bad ass.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

shut up bitch.. u da only one who has seen my new bike..


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2006, 10:10 PM~6206958
> *shut up bitch.. u da only one who has seen my new bike..
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2006, 10:10 PM~6206958
> *shut up bitch.. u da only one who has seen my new bike..
> *


WTF MAN?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2006, 08:43 PM~6207214
> *WTF MAN?
> *


lol just hit me up.. ill give u details


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

more shit
i put the white man to work today





























the hopper
looks like shit.. but not for long


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2006, 07:59 PM~6206805
> *humm fenders.
> 
> 
> ...


WHY YOU BITING MY STYLE BITCH :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ur style.. huh


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2006, 08:43 PM~6214506
> *ur style.. huh
> *


YOU KNOW YOU COPIED ME :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 20 2006, 08:47 PM~6214547
> *YOU KNOW YOU COPIED ME :biggrin:
> *


i wouldnt doubt if they are similar.. but hey.. we both got that sic style


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2006, 08:47 PM~6214553
> *i wouldnt doubt if they are similar.. but hey.. we both got that sic style
> *


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

the hopper
looks like shit.. but not for long








[/quote]

hey sic just a suggestion if it's goin to have to be that long to hop y not make a tandem out of it that because badass


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2006, 06:47 AM~6214553
> *i wouldnt doubt if they are similar.. but hey.. we both got that sic style
> *


You two are just both "SIC" :roflmao:


----------



## Big_Dubz (Sep 13, 2006)

Did you make the 3 wheel conversion yourself or did you buy it?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2006, 05:59 AM~6206805
> *humm fenders.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn why you takin spy pix of my next project for? :twak:


:roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

why did u just make one side of the fender???? r u going to do the other side to????o and last one which one was eayser 4 u ozzys or the other?????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> the hopper
> looks like shit.. but not for long


hey sic just a suggestion if it's goin to have to be that long to hop y not make a tandem out of it that because badass
[/quote]

i couldnt.. the bike is also gunna do side to side.. forgot to meantion dat


> Did you make the 3 wheel conversion yourself or did you buy it?


nope.. it was a old school bike.. the ttrike kit was already like dat.. i won the bike in a raffle


> Damn why you takin spy pix of my next project for? :twak:
> :roflmao:


umm no....


> why did u just make one side of the fender???? r u going to do the other side to????o and last one which one was eayser 4 u ozzys or the other?????


their for a trike.. it has a love seat.. basically te seat would cover up the side.. ozzys are easier.. but i think they need to be a little wider...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

O OK I WAS LIKE WHAT IS HE DOING HE ONLY GOTS ONE SIDE BUT THAT SOLVES EVERY THING


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

thats boi sic!


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

that boi sic!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ready for paint


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2006, 07:32 PM~6220156
> *ready for paint
> *


what about a pump??????? :buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Sep 21 2006, 06:42 PM~6220219
> *what about a pump??????? :buttkick:
> *


it not my bike.. ha ha.. its a customers.. but they from houston


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2006, 07:43 PM~6220232
> *it not my bike.. ha ha.. its a customers.. but they from houston
> *


Or another city over the bridge?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 21 2006, 07:52 PM~6220682
> *Or another city over the bridge?
> *


hush fucker


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

fender look badass nice work sic


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

its on mike :ugh: iam going to build a super hopper no no no no no a super duper mega mad hopper to hop on youres :angry: :scrutinize: naw j/p i like how you made it look like that the rear extended all long and shit :biggrin:  cant wait to see it going !!! ive been thinking about but :dunno: but iam still thinking about it !! :biggrin: but keep up the work


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

just what exactly is sic about it?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2006, 10:06 PM~6221918
> *just what exactly is sic about it?
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 21 2006, 11:10 PM~6221945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it sure is....


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2006, 05:32 PM~6220156
> *ready for paint
> 
> 
> ...


that came out really good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

still not done yet..


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Sucio el fender esta chido


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wtf dat mean


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

that mean "Sic the fender looks good"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

aww i see.. cool..gracias


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all done.. ready for paint
now i need to make the front fender.. i wanted to have it done today..
but i needed to clean up shop.. and that took forever


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ther right way of doing shit..
heres da front fender for the other two i was doing



























all done bitch


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

heres some other fender for a different project..


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

looks killa good work sic


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2006, 08:55 PM~5951260
> *update for firday..
> 
> 
> ...


HERE IT IS RO-BC


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Sic doing a RO bike :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 6 2006, 04:01 PM~6320401
> *Sic doing a RO bike  :0
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :dunno: BUT THIS ISNT IT:twak:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 6 2006, 05:03 PM~6320419
> *:dunno:  BUT THIS ISNT IT:twak:
> *


O I C :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

custom handle bars.. im no where near done.. but ill keep ya updated.. also making some forks.. and a sissy bar

20 ft. 1/2 and 3/8 twisted stock


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hey what type of welder u using i use tig


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im using a mig.. i dont have a tig welder.. but i need to get one


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice work :thumbsup: Thos handlebars are awesome :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 18 2006, 08:47 PM~6397448
> *custom handle bars.. im no where near done.. but ill keep ya updated.. also making some forks.. and a sissy bar
> 
> 20 ft. 1/2 and 3/8 twisted stock
> ...


DDDAAAAAMMMMNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 18 2006, 07:31 PM~6397790
> *im using a mig.. i dont have a tig welder.. but i need to get one
> *


i got a stick :angry: i need to get a mig and tig


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Oct 19 2006, 11:23 AM~6401194
> *i got a stick :angry:  i need to get a mig and tig
> *


those suck.. only good for heavy duty shit.. not for lowrider bikes..

its a pain in the ass


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2006, 10:32 AM~6401281
> *those suck.. only good for heavy duty shit.. not for lowrider bikes..
> 
> its a pain in the ass
> *


yup i burnt two holes in my frame


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2006, 12:32 PM~6401281
> *those suck.. only good for heavy duty shit.. not for lowrider bikes..
> 
> its a pain in the ass
> *


x2 im buying a mig next year


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r+Oct 19 2006, 12:05 PM~6401512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup.. youll love it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Oct 19 2006, 11:05 AM~6401512
> *yup i burnt two holes in my frame
> *


That sucks.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my welds are strong


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm liking them handle bars Sic! Nice job!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx homie


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2006, 10:55 PM~6417183
> *my welds are strong
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

shut up bitchhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

your new shop  :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Oct 22 2006, 07:39 PM~6421600
> *your new shop   :thumbsup:
> *


Thats Da Shop


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 22 2006, 06:16 PM~6421840
> *Thats Da Shop
> *


you final got one ? sic ?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:nono: :nono: 
It is our club shop. But yea he does work out of there and out of his house. And you can always telll when he has been at the shop. Empty KFC buckets and big red bottles every where. :angry:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 22 2006, 06:21 PM~6421880
> *:nono:  :nono:
> It is our club shop. But yea he does work out of there and out of his house. And you can always telll when he has been at the shop. Empty KFC buckets and big red bottles every where.  :angry:
> *


 :uh: dont be no no ing me ! i didnt know they had kool aid in glass bottles now ! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r+Oct 22 2006, 06:39 PM~6421600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 









yall are sum dumbasses... this is what happens when im gon for a couple of hours


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 22 2006, 07:55 AM~6417183
> *my welds are strong
> 
> 
> ...


Those would make bad ass wheel stands for a show car :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn darkness looks good so far hey what happens if we move the handlebars from under the tire will the car do a standing 3 wheel still lol j/k bro


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 23 2006, 07:45 PM~6425144
> *damn darkness looks good so far hey what happens if we move the handlebars from under the tire will the car do a standing 3 wheel still lol j/k bro
> *


hno:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 23 2006, 09:45 AM~6425144
> *damn darkness looks good so far hey what happens if we move the handlebars from under the tire will the car do a standing 3 wheel still lol j/k bro
> *


hhhmmmmmm thats an interesting question there


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Oct 23 2006, 09:45 AM~6425144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol sure is.. knowing that its your car..
thats standing on 3


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

im pretty sure your welds are strong still looks good so far


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice work on the handlebars, sic.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 23 2006, 12:40 PM~6426031
> *im pretty sure your welds are strong still looks good so far
> *


there alright... but cast iron is very strong anyways... it breaks easier than steel


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 22 2006, 12:55 AM~6417183
> *my welds are strong
> 
> 
> ...



n e more pics of the cutty???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i got plenty of them


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cutty....


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2006, 08:54 PM~6429369
> *cutty....
> 
> 
> ...


nice cutlass there buddy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 24 2006, 08:58 PM~6437820
> *nice cutlass there buddy
> *


ur dumb :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

playing with some square stock.. shits easy to twist.. might have to start doing this stuff more often


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

First the D-Twist now we got the Sic-Twist. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol.. thats what i plan on calling it too


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

How thick was that square stock. I was thinking about trying to twist my stock for some forks but I'm not sure how thick I should get. Also how hard was it to twist, I'm guessing that you heated it with a torch right.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Nov 29 2006, 11:02 PM~6664696
> *First the D-Twist now we got the Sic-Twist. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Nov 30 2006, 02:02 AM~6664696
> *First the D-Twist now we got the Sic-Twist. :thumbsup:
> *


ill fuck with you you a TEXAS BOI :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lancecst+Nov 30 2006, 07:27 PM~6670118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwready


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 30 2006, 03:05 AM~6664711
> *lol.. thats what i plan on calling it too
> *


I take it as a compliment that you are trying to copy my style! No matter what you call it, people will always refer to it as D-Twist!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 1 2006, 10:04 PM~6677652
> *I take it as a compliment that you are trying to copy my style!  No matter what you call it, people will always refer to it as D-Twist!
> *


not trying to copy your style...your styles been used before..
just showing the world how easy it is to do...
but sic twist does sounds good though


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2006, 09:40 PM~6663836
> *playing with some square stock.. shits easy to twist.. might have to start doing this stuff more often
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 can you make a square twisted seat post for my little trike?? :dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

if not thats kool i was just wondering


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 2 2006, 05:48 AM~6678916
> *not trying to copy your style...your styles been used before..
> just showing the world how easy it is to do...
> but sic twist does sounds good though
> *


the thin stuff is easy try it with some thick stuff! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Dec 2 2006, 03:28 AM~6678970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i am... gotta go pick some up... im a try a piece of 1 in


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that boy good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u wanna paint my duece :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2006, 11:35 AM~6680209
> *u wanna paint my duece  :uh:
> *


whats the face for hoe..
sure why not.. ill take on the challenge :angry:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Or you can do i like I did and go to the steel supply and buy it already twisted. I had 80 feet of 3/8 twisted bar at my old house but i gave it all away when i moved because I didn't want to move it.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 30 2006, 02:05 AM~6664711
> *lol.. thats what i plan on calling it too
> *


ur gay. 















sorry i havent been on in a while! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i c that.. where ya been primo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bilingual :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 3 2006, 08:18 PM~6687432
> *bilingual  :uh:
> *


asshole.. pinche mayate


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm definitely sending that pedal car to you around tax time. So get ready to lay that mofo out. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Dec 16 2006, 11:25 AM~6770756
> *I'm definitely sending that pedal car to you around tax time. So get ready to lay that mofo out.  :biggrin:
> *


been ready... hit me up when its time


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 2 2006, 11:16 AM~6679627
> *yeah i am... gotta go pick some up... im a try a piece of 1 in
> *


did you ever do that


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 17 2006, 10:25 AM~6774934
> *did you ever do that
> *


got the metal.. but my tanks for my torch was empty


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 9 2006, 08:05 PM~5937421
> *update.. its getting there.. takes time like fine wine..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2006, 07:35 PM~5944142
> *update.. almost ready..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

thats alot of body work


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no shit.. frame was done.. but now its fucked


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2007, 06:30 PM~7324977
> *no shit.. frame was done.. but now its fucked
> *


why :dunno:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

what happened


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 22 2007, 06:36 PM~7325035
> *what happened
> *


x713 :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

someone started to work on it, and never finished..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2007, 06:43 PM~7325079
> *someone started to work on it, and never finished..
> 
> 
> ...



Get some Rust-Eeze Medicated Bumper Ointment :thumbsup:


:roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn sandblast it now


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i aint doing shit ..


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

are u meaning your done with the bike or are you sayin someone else is gonna take care of it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 22 2007, 07:11 PM~7325294
> *are u meaning your done with the bike or are you sayin someone else is gonna take care of it
> *


that was for a customer I believe so he's like "phuck it" :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Feb 22 2007, 09:11 AM~7325294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea it was a customer.. but did my part of the deal.. not my fault it didnt get finish


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2007, 08:43 AM~7325079
> *someone started to work on it, and never finished..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2007, 07:43 AM~7325079
> *someone started to work on it, and never finished..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2007, 11:00 PM~7331456
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

that the idiot baboso huh ! looks like crap cant believe they reunide all that nice work you did to it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

oh well.. i got paid for what i did..im not tippin


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2007, 12:43 AM~7332436
> *oh well.. i got paid for what i did..im not tippin
> *


sic its almost time bro almost time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 22 2007, 10:14 PM~7332715
> *sic its almost time bro almost time
> *


X 713


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Feb 22 2007, 11:14 PM~7332715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like that...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Whats up mike whats the deal on my parts


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 23 2007, 12:52 AM~7333226
> *Whats up mike whats the deal on my parts
> *


i aint forgot about you..
the fuckin retards over here used all the gas in the tanks..


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 23 2007, 11:24 AM~7335592
> *
> *


im a have my dad bring his torch tonight..and ill make em then..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2007, 11:39 AM~7335270
> *i aint forgot about you..
> the fuckin retards over here used all the gas in the tanks..
> *


Who you callin retards . :scrutinize:


----------



## mustbemeinutah (Feb 18, 2007)

What a Tight Ride,,, Just beautiful My daughter would love one of those,, Hell even I would put my Fat ASS on one lol..
Really your ride is beautiful I would really sport that...
Im sure you put alot of work on that! 
Thanks Carrie

Hop it & Drop it! Or get the Hell Out!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

tomorrow im a take them to the chromer.. ill let you know how much it will be


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Cant waite


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

dat boy sic be da man


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 27 2007, 06:54 PM~7367483
> *Cant waite
> *


youll be expecting a pm from me soon..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2007, 05:42 PM~7367345
> *tomorrow im a take them to the chromer.. ill let you know how much it will be
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up my Nig...


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nice sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 27 2007, 08:10 PM~7368244
> *wut up my Nig...
> *


whut it dew


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any pics of teh seat?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 27 2007, 09:20 PM~7368928
> *any pics of teh seat?
> *


go look asshole


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

who's the white guy holding those handlebars? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 27 2007, 09:31 PM~7369058
> *who's the white guy holding those handlebars?  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


lol
thats my dusty black ass.. i look like frosty right now..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

parts at chromer.. be about 2 weeks.. they kind of busy..


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2007, 08:42 PM~7367345
> *tomorrow im a take them to the chromer.. ill let you know how much it will be
> 
> 
> ...


dayum thats a ashy ass hand! lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

work hands ..
what you know about gettin down and dirty


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u almost have a white folk hand


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

How long would it take if i sent you a bike real soon to have painted and sent back, i got a month before a show.... You busy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Feb 28 2007, 10:12 PM~7378200
> *How long would it take if i sent you a bike real soon to have painted and sent back, i got a month before a show.... You busy
> *


how u want it painted..depends i might have time to pull one out my ass..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2007, 04:42 AM~7367345
> *tomorrow im a take them to the chromer.. ill let you know how much it will be
> 
> 
> ...


Those look small, are those for a 12" or 16" bike?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2007, 09:16 PM~7378251
> *how u want it painted..depends i might have time to pull one out my ass..
> *



no you dont have time fooooooooooool


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 1 2007, 01:19 PM~7382764
> *Those look small, are those for a 12" or 16" bike?
> *


10 in trike



> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Mar 1 2007, 01:21 PM~7382781
> *no you dont have time fooooooooooool
> *


yea i do


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

Well since you have sooooooooooooo much time get your ass over here and finish MY car! HELLO! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2007, 11:23 PM~7382798
> *10 in trike
> yea i do
> *



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Mar 1 2007, 01:27 PM~7382830
> *Well since you have sooooooooooooo much time get your ass over here and finish MY car! HELLO!  :biggrin:
> *


all time gets devoted to urs after this one..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

you got that pic?


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

MONKEY FARTS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 4 2007, 06:54 PM~7406024
> *MONKEY FARTS
> *


random


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Just checking progress on them bars how it comming along


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 5 2007, 02:03 PM~7411726
> *Just checking progress on them bars how it comming along
> *


got the money..
they at the chromer.. be anoher week before they done


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 3 2007, 07:00 PM~7399293
> *you got that pic?
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

nice!


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

could u possibly do this ? i just dont like the gap


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its already done....im a have to strip off the bondo and re weld in a new peice..


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 6 2007, 04:54 PM~7421499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good like that, would the chain affect any tho....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dont know.. didnt build the frame!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

SUP W/ DA MC?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 6 2007, 10:46 PM~7424819
> *SUP W/ DA MC?
> *


gettin sprayed tommorow.. should be done within the next 2-3 days


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Sup Mike you comming to the dallas show on the 18th


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 6 2007, 11:48 PM~7425277
> *Sup Mike you comming to the dallas show on the 18th
> *


i dunno.. i might go with a homie and watch him hop his car.. but that will be the only reason..i have notihing to take with me..


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2007, 09:38 PM~7422652
> *its already done....im a have to strip off the bondo and re weld in a new peice..
> *


just cut a piece the shape of the red and weld it to the end .... sorry to be a pain the ass but im OCD sumtimes n that gap bother the hell outa me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 7 2007, 07:44 AM~7426504
> *just cut a piece the shape of the red and weld it to the end .... sorry to be a pain the ass but im OCD sumtimes n that gap bother the hell outa me
> *


 well its gunna take me longer to do.... make ur mind up fucker..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2007, 09:15 AM~7426630
> *well its gunna take me longer to do.... make ur mind up fucker..
> *



customer is always right


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 7 2007, 09:10 AM~7426955
> *customer is always right
> *


no.. 
customer needs to make up his mind...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2007, 07:45 AM~7426258
> *i dunno.. i might go with a homie and watch him hop his car.. but that will be the only reason..i have notihing to take with me..
> *


you going to the flea market by us?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 7 2007, 12:41 PM~7428596
> *you going to the flea market by us?
> *


more than likely,yea


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2007, 02:14 PM~7428053
> *no..
> customer needs to make up his mind...
> *



:dunno: i dont remember sayin BIG FRIGGEN GAP in the description :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2007, 11:15 AM~7426630
> *well its gunna take me longer to do.... make ur mind up fucker..
> *



i dont care bout that id rather have it done that way


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 7 2007, 02:08 PM~7429296
> *:dunno: i dont remember sayin BIG FRIGGEN GAP in the description  :biggrin:
> *


yea but u didnt say your rear skirts where so thick to where a fender wouldnt fit either...


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2007, 05:54 PM~7429697
> *yea but u didnt say your rear skirts where so thick to where a fender wouldnt fit either...
> *



thats whay i cut it ? :dunno: .... backtracking it was my fault cus i sent you only template for front fender, just thinking you would make it bigger for the back. i never told you to make it bigger so you took the front size(hence the gap). I saw it- looked funny to me and thats why i came up with that extra piece to fill it in as a solution. so by having you do that peice its fixing my mistake not yours.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 7 2007, 08:15 PM~7432381
> *thats whay i cut it ? :dunno: .... backtracking it was my fault cus i sent you only template for front fender, just thinking you would make it bigger for the back. i never told you to make it bigger so you took the front size(hence the gap). I saw it- looked funny to me and thats why i came up with that extra piece to fill it in as a solution. so by having you do that peice its fixing my mistake not yours.
> *


ok.. 
update.. sanded frame.. gotta re fiberglass something,cuz they way u did ut broke.. and was peelin..
tank is sanded smooth.. ready fo primer


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2007, 12:51 AM~7433205
> *ok..
> update.. sanded frame.. gotta re fiberglass something,cuz they way u did ut broke.. and was peelin..
> tank is sanded smooth.. ready fo primer
> *


 :tears: im a fuck up huh??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 8 2007, 01:45 PM~7437337
> *:tears: im a fuck up huh??
> *


only on certain parts,, but dont think i was a pro on my 1st ones..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

new page


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Have you gotten the handelbars back yet from the chromer sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 13 2007, 08:59 AM~7468596
> *Have you gotten the handelbars back yet from the chromer sic
> *


not yet.. im a call them this week and check on it


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

kool


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

any updates on RBF?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

still sanding.. told u it was alot of work..the whole inside of the skirts needs to be redone


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

what? y?the fiber glass?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 13 2007, 08:45 PM~7472982
> *what? y?the fiber glass?
> *


u put the fiberglass over the old paint.. shit didnt stick.. it was all cracking.. 
cardboard isnt going to hold it up.. everytime i put bondo, it will crack from sanding.. so i got tired of it.. and just re did it


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2007, 12:01 AM~7473125
> *u put the fiberglass over the old paint.. shit didnt stick.. it was all cracking..
> cardboard isnt going to hold it  up.. everytime i put bondo, it will crack from sanding.. so i got tired of it.. and just re did it
> *


 :uh: sorry man didn realize i fucked it up that bad .. i woulda never gave it to you in that codition if i knew


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 14 2007, 07:17 AM~7475208
> *:uh: sorry man didn realize i fucked it up that bad .. i woulda never gave it to you in that codition if i knew
> *


no biggie.. ill fix it..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 13 2007, 01:22 PM~7469938
> *kool
> *


talked to the chromer today.. said them bars will be done sat..
but you know how that goes..if they ready, monday ill ship everything out to ya


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Darkness and Shrek. Twins?


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 17 2007, 08:49 PM~7499131
> *Darkness and Shrek. Twins?
> 
> 
> ...


hulk :0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 17 2007, 09:49 PM~7499131
> *Darkness and Shrek. Twins?
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMM HARD WORKER


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Todays work


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Anymore work done on some bikes...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 18 2007, 01:17 AM~7499261
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

here you go mike I went to the 97.9 The Beat car show today and showed my nices trike I pre registered early but they had too many people so my spot got sold but I ended up gitting my money back and gitting in free :biggrin: and still showed my nices trike off even thoe it didnt git registared


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuck i had to sell my tickets


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Man it was packed too many people and sold out it wasent all that anyways most of the people came for the concert and not the show


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cool.. looks good..

on a good note im picking up the bars tommorow.. so tuesday they should be shipped..

i wont be online for a while guys.. my computer fucked up, so i have to use a friends when i can..but ill be around here and there..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

send them pics foolio


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Mar 17 2007, 09:49 PM~7499131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got a lil sumthing im doing.. cant post pics tho


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn were my shit lol :rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 18 2007, 09:47 PM~7504166
> *damn were my shit lol :rofl:
> *


its gettin cleared.. dont worry..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2007, 09:39 PM~7504093
> *send them pics foolio
> *


dont have em, so quit asking


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII+Mar 18 2007, 09:04 PM~7503832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :yes: ok i dont worry


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

BEAUTY


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks dam good, and thnaks for puttin my name on it, means alot


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

SHIT  U MADE MY BIKE LOOK BETTER WITH FENDERS HOMIE I HAD TO PUT U ON IT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2007, 10:04 PM~7504310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMMMMMMMMMMM*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 18 2007, 08:25 PM~7503490
> *here you go mike I went to the 97.9 The Beat car  show today and showed my nices trike  I pre registered early but they had too many people so my spot got sold but I ended up gitting my money back and gitting in free :biggrin:  and still showed my nices trike off even thoe it didnt git registared
> 
> 
> ...


i just noticed the business cards u put out./.. thanks homie..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2007, 08:05 PM~7506429
> *i just noticed the business cards u put out./.. thanks homie..
> *


That little trike came out bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

like trike you did up for your neice!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

it's almost done but then again i'll probley keep adding till it looks right


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Yea it got a lot of looks


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

threw some primer on the tank.. just got lil pinholes but its ready.. and heres the peice i had to redo..


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

hey sic how much for u to make me some custome fenders


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 19 2007, 08:49 PM~7510911
> *hey sic how much  for u to make me some custome fenders
> *


 :twak: *NNNNNNOOOOOOOO*


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

LAST TIME HE SAID WAS 100 FOR PAIR SIMPLE DESIGN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 19 2007, 08:49 PM~7510911
> *hey sic how much  for u to make me some custome fenders
> *


about 100 bucks.. primered and shipped..


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2007, 08:54 PM~7510974
> *about 100 bucks.. primered and shipped..
> *


N MINE FIXED


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 18 2007, 08:25 PM~7503490
> *here you go mike I went to the 97.9 The Beat car  show today and showed my nices trike  I pre registered early but they had too many people so my spot got sold but I ended up gitting my money back and gitting in free :biggrin:  and still showed my nices trike off even thoe it didnt git registared
> 
> 
> ...


nice, u got a better pic of the business card??


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

DO U WANT A PIC I CAN TAKE ONE IF U WANT 2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2007, 08:58 PM~7511020
> *DO U WANT A PIC I CAN TAKE ONE IF U WANT 2
> *


yeah :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

HE BEAT ME TO IT :rofl:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 19 2007, 08:55 PM~7510987
> *N MINE FIXED
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 19 2007, 09:03 PM~7511083
> *:uh:
> *


fix wat


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2007, 11:54 PM~7510974
> *about 100 bucks.. primered and shipped..
> *


im a b geting to u real soon


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2007, 11:46 PM~7510870
> *threw some primer on the tank.. just got lil pinholes but its ready.. and heres the peice i had to redo..
> 
> *



o i see - guess it was just ripping ... i thot u had to redo the entire inside which was a bitch for me to do the first time even when i did it wrong


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 20 2007, 07:39 AM~7513163
> *o i see - guess it was just ripping ... i thot u had to redo the entire inside which was a bitch for me to do the first time even when i did it wrong
> *


 oh naw.. im trying to keep it for ripping more.. tanks completly done..
im a start on the rear end some more and try to knock it out.. fenders are the easy part.. il do them last.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 20 2007, 09:37 PM~7517356
> *oh naw.. im trying to keep it for ripping more.. tanks completly done..
> im a start on the rear end some more and try to knock it out.. fenders are the easy part.. il do them last.
> *



jus wonderin ... when do you think itll be done??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 20 2007, 07:10 PM~7517635
> *jus wonderin ... when do you think itll be done??
> *


not sure.. im working on it as much as possible..everyday


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2007, 09:58 PM~7511023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED SOME MORE OF THESE


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 21 2007, 11:37 AM~7517356
> *oh naw.. im trying to keep it for ripping more.. tanks completly done..
> im a start on the rear end some more and try to knock it out.. fenders are the easy part.. il do them last.
> *


What color is this gettin painted ?
Pinstriped ?
Patterns ?
Leafing ?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

MESSED UP MY WHORING.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Mar 20 2007, 09:34 PM~7518930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 21 2007, 12:38 AM~7518962
> *What color is this gettin painted ?
> Pinstriped ?
> Patterns ?
> ...


wait and see :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 21 2007, 01:02 AM~7519195
> *i gotcha.. ill bring ya astack next time i come by
> :biggrin:
> *



bastard i was gonna keep him in suspense


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 25 2007, 11:30 PM~7551301
> *
> *


whole bikes primred.. should be spraying it late this week...


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2007, 11:42 AM~7552668
> *whole bikes primred.. should be spraying it late this week...
> *



:biggrin: pics mocked up ? im leavin for florida wednesday .. might not be a computer where im stayin...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Whats the updates with my stuff mike :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732+Mar 26 2007, 10:40 AM~7553492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should be picking them up tommorow...


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2007, 09:18 PM~7556721
> *no cam.. ill try and get one..
> 
> *


have you been using someone elses?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 26 2007, 08:15 PM~7557648
> *have you been using someone elses?
> *


my dads


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

im leavin first thing in the morning and im gonna be there till next thursday .... gimme a call if you need to no anything bout the bike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 27 2007, 08:29 PM~7566008
> *im leavin first thing in the morning and im gonna be there till next thursday .... gimme a call if you need to no anything bout the bike
> *


 alright, i worked on it today.. i had some fiberglass bubbles , had to cut them out and bondo.., but so far so good


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nothing major.. been a busy weekend.. didnt work on shit


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I GOT A SNEEK PEEK OF THE NEW SIC DEVILLE........SHOULD I POST IT? :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no shit do it
mofo


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

triped the fuck out


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking sic!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Getting longer and longer each time


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 7 2007, 07:10 AM~7636830
> *Getting longer and longer each time
> *


naw its 9 ft long right now..
im cuttin it in half..
going a lil less than 8..

to fuckin big..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2007, 11:04 PM~7504310
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey sic how much would you charge to do something like that 4 my bike?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 10 2007, 01:30 PM~7658079
> *hey sic how much would you charge to do something like that 4 my bike?
> *



your first born child


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 10 2007, 11:37 AM~7658131
> *your first born child
> *


just like it says in his sig...nothing he says matters

TTT for this lady ryders question.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 10 2007, 10:37 AM~7658131
> *your first born child
> *


lol..

i havent for got ya.. still working on it.. frames done and ready.. i took the front fender and did it out of metal.. wood takes to long... metal is faster.. back fender is done..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 10 2007, 03:09 PM~7658795
> *just like it says in his sig...nothing he says matters
> 
> TTT for this lady ryders question.....
> *


it was just a joke man relax... i get bored sometimes.. so i amuse myself .. doctor says its better than excessive masterbation


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 13 2007, 12:11 AM~7681117
> *it was just a joke man relax... i get bored sometimes.. so i amuse myself .. doctor says its better than excessive masterbation
> *


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

any updates? 

its been a week n sum i thot id check in


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 19 2007, 08:11 PM~7732029
> *any updates?
> 
> its been a week n sum i thot id check in
> *


re did the front fender with metal.. its bonded and being sanded.. almost done.. frame is ready for paint.. back fender is being bondeod too.. i added on the peice in the gap.. ..should be ready to spray monday..


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2007, 12:46 AM~7732811
> *re did the front fender with metal.. its bonded and being sanded.. almost done.. frame is ready for paint.. back fender is being bondeod too.. i added on the peice in the gap.. ..should be ready to spray monday..
> *


coolio


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 20 2007, 10:40 AM~7735957
> *coolio
> *


u get yo sissybar yet..............


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 20 2007, 10:22 PM~7739130
> *u get yo sissybar yet..............
> *




yup satrurday.... thanks


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 24 2007, 06:37 AM~7761027
> *yup satrurday.... thanks
> *


cool now post on feedbaks......lol
:biggrin:  
cool jus wounderin if the guy at the post office read it right


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 24 2007, 05:58 AM~7761109
> *cool now post on feedbaks......lol
> :biggrin:
> cool jus wounderin if the guy at the post office read it right
> *


wat sisybar?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 24 2007, 07:03 AM~7761122
> *wat sisybar?
> *


the one i bought of u............
im gettin the triple twisted member....


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 24 2007, 06:07 AM~7761137
> *the one i bought of u............
> im gettin the triple twisted member....
> *


how much u sekk it for?
he send u the tripple twisted shit yet?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 24 2007, 07:08 AM~7761143
> *how much u sekk it for?
> he send u the tripple twisted shit yet?
> *


40 and that guy said he ship the shit but not with 2 day shippping cas his brother was 1 that sent it


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

TTT FOR FRISCO


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 1 2007, 08:52 AM~7810410
> *  ttt :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT Any updates ?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yes.. but no batts for camera


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2007, 11:59 AM~8686853
> *TTT FOR FRISCO
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2008, 06:28 PM~9632887
> *yes.. but no batts for camera
> *


fuck yeah. I need to give you the addy to send em too


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Jan 7 2008, 06:01 PM~9633235
> *:dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2008, 06:21 PM~9633392
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------

